# 28" Silverbacks on stock axles?



## Astaelan (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys, it's been a long winter tearing down my machine and putting it back together, lots of small upgrades, it's running beautiful except for needing a small bump up on the size of the pilot jets. This forum, as always, has been a wealth of information.

However, I am now facing the next decision. Originally, I was thinking of getting VFJ to do some clutch work, but it looks like I'm going to be waiting on the full stage 3, and just getting some new springs for the time being. Now, when I did that I was thinking of going to 30" silverbacks, but that leads to probably needing a 4 inch lift, which I didn't really want to do right now, as well as a whole new set of axles, which given the cheaper turners run about $360 each, and the more expensive run around $500 each, I was thinking of dropping the tire size to 28" silverbacks. This means the heavier tires in the back would only be about 42 pounds, which is only 10 pounds heavier per tire than my current 26" ITP's.

My question is, given stock axles, and the lighter 28" silverbacks, would running on the stock be alright for this summer? I know it always depends on your riding style and whatnot, but for the average rider in relatively thick muskeg/mud, would I be able to get a year out of my older axles with the bigger tires?

I really hesitate to do this upgrade, but unfortunately the other option ends up close to 4 grand when I'm done with lift, axels, rims, and tires. I am hoping I can get away with just picking up 4 tires this year, and then get new axles next winter when I'll have my bike down anyway for other maintenance.

Thoughts? Comments? Even if it's just to tell me I'm out to lunch and need the axles, I'd appreciate some feedback, thanks guys.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

If you have a brute you don't need a 4" lift to run 30" backs, two inch bracket lift is plenty, as far as clutch springs go, use a maroon primary and red secondary and you'll be fine. Axles are a different story, thumb control is your best friend, if you do break one put a rhino axle in there. Good price for a good axle.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

In my opinion u dont need a 4" lift to put 30 backs just need a 2" lift with springs cranked up might rub bit in front when turning and when hitting a hard bump.For the axle well its all on ur thumb and how u decide to give her ofcourse..i ran a whole year on 29.5 outlaw and i ride in the same things as u and i broke 2 axle in the back and it was my fault.As for springs maroon pri/ red sec u should be fine with those.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Ditto both. Thumb control. 560mud miles on mine havent broke a stock axle. Had one popping cause of trash in the boot. And its been a hard 2yrs. I would still run the 28s imo. Easier to turn .


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

we ran the 28 backs with no lift on stock axles and wheels with no prob and had the 30 backs on with a 2in bracket lift with stock axles and no probs.. i've been running 29.5s and beat the crap outta it on stock axles for over a yr now(knock on wood lol) you dont need a big lift and axles to run the 30's just learn thumb control


----------



## Astaelan (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome guys, thanks for the info. I am not one who goes from idle to WOT sitting 2 feet down in the muskeg. I won't say I'm a fantastic rider, but I don't think I'll be breaking axles with my usual riding practices given what you guys are saying. I know there is some lifetime already taken out of my axles, and if I break one or two half way through the summer, I should be able to afford new ones by then.

The problem with the Rhino's is they aparantly don't make them for the 650's, only the 750's if memory serves. My brother and I both looked at the Rhino axles, but doesn't look like it's an option for us. Our only options seem to be the gorillas which have a history of slipping out, or the turners which are pretty expensive when you get the heavy duty at $500 for each axle (which I assume would really only be needed for 32" and larger). The lighter turners are around $350 each.

I think I would be happy with 28" silverbacks, especially if it's the difference in getting the summer out of my current axles before I save for the lesser turners.

As far as clutch springs go, I'm going with VFJ's springs. My brother is sending his clutch away for the whole stage 3 work on it, and when he does I'm getting VFJ to throw in a second set of springs, so I'll just be swapping out the springs. The bad thing is, the person I bought this quad from has springs in for top end with a lot of stall right now, so I definately need the new springs before I put the new tires on either way, but if all I need is the new springs then I'll be quite happy getting a year out of the new tires on the stock axles.

Thanks guys, I think I'm set on picking up some 28" silverbacks before the poker rallies this year, we have some crazy mud and muskeg up here in Alberta, it makes the videos of muddygras and mud nationals look like childs play. Thick and heavy, really pushes your machine in some spots, looking forward to see how much difference silverbacks will make compared to these 26" 589's that came with the machine when I bought it. I can get 26" silverbacks for $250 a tire here, I might head to the city and see if I can't get 28" silverbacks for closer to 200-225, but worst case I'll work out a deal for them to at least swap tires on my rims for free if I do support locally.

What about the diff? is there going to be any concern about destroying the diff with bigger tires, and more torque from the clutch? I haven't heard anything about people blowing out their diffs on the brutes from larger tires, so I'm hoping that's a non-issue?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

personally i liked the 28's better than the 30's they seemed to ride a lil better imo..as for the front diff as long as your easy with the lil yellow diff lock lever you shouldnt have any probs outta it..now the vfj clutch work will make it alot better dont get me wrong but you wont have any prob with just springs for now i ran just springs for almost a yr with my 29.5s


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

man a buddy of mine just bought the 28 skinnys all the way backs. they look good in a 28 too. tire size vs tread size they look mean. and pretty light too.


----------



## Astaelan (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks again guys, everyone seems to have the same opinion, so I think I'm set. Now I just gotta get myself a half decent deal on them, at least a free swap on the rims if nothing else.

Someone else sent me a private message, and made a good point. If a stock axle does break, it's probably saving the diff or transmission, so I think sticking with stock axles is good as long as they can handle a little bit of torque in the mud to spin the tires. Who wants to fix a diff or tranny, versus an axle, heh.
I don't WOT, so thumb control shouldn't be an issue, nor do I use my diff lock since it JUST got fixed.

I was out riding on my current tires this weekend, even watching my brother on his mudlites versus my 589's, my back end was sliding all over the place, but he was straight as an arrow down the trails. At some points my backend was sliding me into a sideways drift with no intention of doing so. Can't wait for silverbacks!


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

well im new at this but i trades my 28" mudlights for 32" silverbacks traded even now im wondering what all i need to do i got a maroon primary red secondary a 2" rdc lift factory springs on softest setting havent rode it yet just installed them last night


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

newbie said:


> well im new at this but i trades my 28" mudlights for 32" silverbacks traded even now im wondering what all i need to do i got a maroon primary red secondary a 2" rdc lift factory springs on softest setting havent rode it yet just installed them last night


probably going to need to put springs on half way, heat the floorboards a little, and ride it and see if you think the red secondary is enough.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

I've ran my 30" Silverbacs with a 2" Rubberdown lift on stock axles for a full year now and no problems whatsoever. I put on roughly 1000kms and just to give an example of the riding we do a 10hr ride that consists of 25kms round trip. We ride mud and water all the time with very little trail in between.

I burnt up one belt but I think it was due to improper shiming on the secondary. I replaced the belt and re-shimmed it and it has been fine since.

I just recently did the stage 3 Spider mod Vforce clutching and installed an MSD, now I'm racking the rad and painting her up for the spring. You will be fine on stock axles if you do the 2" lift. You may also have to trim some inner plastics as mine rub when I make sharp turns in the mud.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks guys I heated the floor boards a little tonight and rode it I think ill turn the springs half way tomorrow do I need any wheel spacers??


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

Stock axles are fine! There is always a breaking point and I would rather have that point in an axle than the trans or prop shafts.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

newbie said:


> do I need any wheel spacers??


If they don't rub I wouldn't use them.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Will the maroon primary and red secondary be enough or should I go yellow secondary


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

newbie said:


> Will the maroon primary and red secondary be enough or should I go yellow secondary


That should be fine, a little overkill with the red secondary but will do fine. If you don't like it you can goto a blue secondary


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry I have red primary and almond secondary?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ you probably have a maroon primary, I dont know of a red primary. You need a red secondary. Are you SURE you dont have a red secondary, and almond primary?

And to EastTexas, red secondary is NOT overkill for 32's.... it's perfect... Running anything less w/ 32's = belt disaster. Blue is not going to be enough for 32" anythings.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry P, That's what I get for not reading all of the thread. Thought he was talking about 28" backs and not the 32's.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

newbie said:


> Thanks guys I heated the floor boards a little tonight and rode it I think ill turn the springs half way tomorrow do I need any wheel spacers??


I would use the spacers for 2 reasons only: a) if the tires rub obviously and b) if you install a lift kit. The lift actually pushes down on the a-frame narrowing the wheel base and changing the center of gravity. The spacers help stabilize it a bit.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Yea red primary almond secondary from epi I just ordered a lime green secondary


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You need to ditch that red primary, it probably has a lot of stall. And lime green isnt going to be enough for 32" backs...

but whatever its your bike do what you want with it. Just dont complain here when you are burning up belts left and right.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

What sould I go with I ride trails and a little mud?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well if you ride trails and a little mud first off you should have never put on 32" backs. What you had was better.... But it's too late for that.

And seriously, you need at LEAST a red secondary for 32's. 

If you are not a serious mudder, you really should just look into trading those for something else. Or else you need to quit trail riding and become a mudder. You are most likely going to hate those tires after 1 ride.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok thank you ill order a red secondary and the silverbacks was a spare of the moment trade will it be fine with the red primary or should I change it to


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's your call. IMO a red primary is going to have way too much stall for trail riding & Im not sure who suggested it to you in the first place... But if you like it then run it... but most dont go over almond or gold. I think a lot of people like the almond primary red secondary combo...


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok thanks man I dont know anything about clutch springs as if you cant tell


----------

